# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrSuCc50QjΑΜΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΓΕ

## boubourina

Τι να πω..... 
Υπαρχουν λογια? ειναι πονος? ειναι σιδερο που καει? ειναι δακρυα που ουτε στα ματια δεν ανεβαινουν γιατι τα πνιγει και αυτα ο πονος.

Ενας πολυ μεγαλος ερωτας πεθανε.........
Ενας υπεροχος ανθρωπος εφυγε......
Λεω στον κοσμο οτι εχασα τον αντρα μου.
Αλλα η λεξη ειναι ξενη και ψυχρη.
Ηταν ο εραστης μου, ο φιλος μου, ο συντροφος μου... ΗΤΑΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!

Στη μεση ενος μικρου σπιτιου που χω νοικιασει,
το γελιο ενος μωρου παιδιου μ εχει αγκαλιασει.
τα ζητησα ολα απ τη ζωη μου
τα πληρωσα με την ψυχη μου

13 μερες σημερα!
καλως σας βρηκα μετα απο ενα χρονο μακρια σας. 
Ηρθα παλι σε εσας που με ακουγατε
Ηρθα παλι σε εσας που με παλευατε και με αγκαλιαζατε
Ηρθα με πονο.
Κανεις δεν μπορει να τον παρει το πονο.
Μονο να με βοηθησετε να αντεξω αυτη την απεραντη θλιψη

----------


## Παστελι

μπουμπουρινα τι εγινε κοπελα μου?το μωρο καλα ειναι?
λυπαμαι παρα πολυ  :Frown:  δεν σου αξιζει αυτο! :Frown:

----------


## boubourina

Εχασα τον Τακη μου, την αγαπη μου τον μεγαλο ερωτα της ζωης μου, τον αντρα μου και πατερα του παιδιου μου. Πριν 13 μερες!

----------


## Lou!

μπουμπουρινα πεθανε ο ανθρωπος η χωρισες? δεν ειναι 100% σαφες.

----------


## boubourina

Πεθανε, μεσα στα χερια μου, μεσα σε 35 λεπτα εχασα τα παντα!

----------


## Παστελι

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ οτι κιαν πουμε δεν 8α σου παρει τον πονο....

----------


## boubourina

Αχ βρε Πανικούλα το ξερω αλλα ακομα δεν θελω να το πιστεψω.

----------


## Μουχλαλούδα

Λυπάμαι καλή μου, είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη..
δε σε ξέρω θέλω να σου πω όμως ότι πρέπει να το περάσεις όλο αυτό , να θρηνήσεις..
όμως μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου, έχεις ένα παιδάκι που σε χρειάζεται γιατί και αυτό πονάει.

----------


## boubourina

ειναι μονο 3 χρονων και ολο με ρωταει που ειναι ο μπαμπας, που πηγε?

----------


## Lou!

μπουμπου συλλυπητηρια! τα λογια πολυ φτωχα, σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις προτιμω τη σιωπη.
υπομονη, να εκφραζεις το πενθος σου κ την στενοχωρια σου κ με τον καιρο λογικα θα απαλυνουν τα συναισθηματα.

(θεωρητικα τα λεω, βεβαια, γιατι απο πενθος δεν εχω χασει καποιον πολυ κοντινο μου)

----------


## Karol

θα κανει τον κυκλο του και αυτος ο πονος , οπως ολοι ...και καποια στιγμη 9α ανακουφιστεις...αλλα μεχρι τοτε...να κλαψεις και να ξεσπασεις...να προσευχεσαι και να μιλας στο θεο...ακομα και στις εικονες αν εχεις σπιτι σου, να μιλας...βοηθαει...Συλληπητηρ ια

----------


## researcher

Boubourina!!!! 

απιστευτο!!!! εχω μεινει!!!! τα συλληπητηρια μου κοπελα μου!!!!! πω ρε!!!! τι μας επιφυλασσει η ζωηη!!!!

πω ρε παιδι μου!!!! τι εγινε? πως εφυγε??? πως??? πως εισαι τωρα??? 

ειναι κανεις κοντα σου???

τα παιδια ειχαν φυγει η μενατε ολοι μαζι???

πως εγινε???

συγγνωμη που ρωταω πολλα! ειλικρινα εχω παθει σοκ!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

όταν μου στειλες εκείνο το μνμ, νόμιζα πως επέστρεψαν τα ίδια, τα χαζά καθημερινά προβλήματα που μερικές φορές μας παρασύρουν και χάνουμε το πραγματικό νόημα...
έχω σοκαριστεί πραγματικά, θα γράψω κάποια άλλη στιγμή.

----------


## keep_walking

Συλληπητηρια ...δεν ξερω τι αλλο μπορω να πω.

----------


## streidi

Συλληπητήρια και κουράγιο... Αν θες να μιλήσεις μη διστάσεις!

----------


## ανεμος

τα θερμα μου συλληπητηρια για την απωλεια σου,οπως σου ειπε και ο απο πανω οσο μπορεις να μιλας για αυτο ,μην το κρατας μεσα σου....

----------


## boubourina

καιγομαι παιδια, καιγομαι............

Τα παιδια νμαζι μας τα ΣΚ. ειναι φοιτητες τωρα. Αλλα απο το χαμο του μεχρι και σημερα ειναι συνεχεια μαζι μου ευτυχως. Τωρα δεν εχουμε πια αυτον που μας ενωνε αλλα ολοι νιωθουμε οτι εχουμε ο ενας τον αλλον. Με βοηθουν πολυ με το μωρο. Ειναι πλαι μου αν και ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν το ονειρευτηκα..... ηταν αναγκη να γινει αυτο για να νιωσω την αγαπη τους? Η μικρη μολις εφυγε τωρα. Ειπιαμε ενα ποτηρι κρασι και υποσχεθηκαμε οτι δεν θα χωρισουμε ποτε. Ο μεγαλος εφυγε απο κοντα μου την Πεμπτη αφου τον διαβεβαιωσα οτι ειμαι καλα. Στελνει μνμ καθε μερα. Ειναι καταπληκτικα παιδια. Αλλα δεν εχουμε πια κοντα μας αυτον που μας ενωσε σε αυτη τη ζωη! δεν εχουμε κανεναν παρα μονο ο ενας τον αλλον.

----------


## Θεοφανία

μπι...μιλα.....μοιρασου το.....

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μπουμπου!συλληπητηρια και γω επαθα σοκ τωρα!ευτυχως που εχεις αυτα τα παιδια διπλα σου και σε στηριζουν!ειναι πολυ σημαντικο κατι τετοιες στιγμες!
πες μας τι συνεβη!βγαλτο απο μεσα σου!

----------


## boubourina

13 Χρονια μαζι και 13 μερες χωρια! και τι δεν εκανα για να ζησω μαζι του. Ολους τους αψηφησα και ολα, τιποτα δεν υπολογισα, τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα γονεις φιλους κοσμο.... τον αγαπησα με ολο μου το ΕΙΝΑΙ. Και εκεινος το ιδιο. τα ξερετε οι παλιοι. Ενας ερωτας βγαλμενος απο βιβλιο. μεχρι και πριν 13 μερες. Ελεγα καμμια φορα οταν δεν τα πηγαιναμε καλα οτι θα τον χωρισω και μετα θα ξαναγινουμε εραστες. Ποτε δεν σκεφτηκα την ζωη μουχωρις αυτον. Ποτε!
Ουτε παιδια ηθελα μεχρι που εζησα με τα παιδια του. Και τοτε αποφασισα οτι ηθελα ενα παιδι μαζι του. ενα παιδι που θα το μεγαλωναμε μαζι, μεσα στην αγαπη μας, παιδι γεννημενο μεσα απο την καρδια μας. Μου λενε οτι ειμαι τυχερη που εχω ενα κομματι απο εκεινον το παιδι μας. Μα ενα παιδι δεν ειναι σουβενιρ για να θυμασαι τις διακοπες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! επρεπε να το μεγαλωσουμε μαζι να το μαθουμε απο την αγαπη μας οχι να παλευω με μωρα στον παιδικο σταθμο που ηδη αρχισαν το εμεις εχουμε μπαμπα και εσυ δεν εχεις!!!! τι εφιαλτης ειναι αυτος?

----------


## boubourina

Σαββατο πριν την Καθαρη Δευτερα.......:
Το πρωι πηγε και μου ψωνισε θαλασσινα για την Κ. Δευτερα. Μετα πηγε αθηνα βολτα με ενα φιλο. Ηρθαν το μεσημερι και φαγαμε
4.00: Μου ειπε να παω να ξαπλωσω να ειμαι φρεσκια για το βραδυ γιατι θα πηγαιναμε σε ενα χορο και θα κραταγε εκεινος τον μικρο. Του ειπα δεν πειραζει, ο μικρος θα κοιμηθει ετσι και αλλιως για μεσημερι. Πηγα στο κρεββατι του μικρου και με πηρε ο υπνος.
5.30 με χτυπαει στην πλατη. Ξυπνα Μπουμπουρινα. Νομιζα οτι ηθελε να παω στο κρεββατι μας αλλα τον ειδα να πηγαινει στην κουζινα και τον ακολουθησα. Δεν νιωθω καλα μου ειπε. τι εχεις τον ρωτησα. ειμαι μουσκεμα και εχω δυσπνοια. του πηρα την πιεση ειχε 12.5 και 20! τρομαξα, τον ρωτησα τι να κανω ( ειχε πατερα και μανα καρδιακους) μου ειπε να ζητησω απο τους απο κατω που ειναι ηλκιωμενοι ενα υπογλωσσιο. Ρωτησα τον παππου ποσο να περιμενω και μου ειπε 15 λεπτα.
5:45 ξαναμετραω την πιεση ειναι 10 και 16.5 - με ξεγελασε- μου ειπε οτι νιωθει καλυτερα. Πηρα τον γιατρο και μου ειπε να τον παω σε 20 λεπτα στο ιατρειο για καρδιογραφημμα. ειναι διπλα μας το ιατρειο και του ειπα να χαλρωσει 10 λεπτα στο κρεββατι και μετα να φυγουμε. παιρνω την μητερα μου να εθει να κρατησει το παιδι και παω στην κουζινα και αναβω τσιγαρο. Ακουω εμετο και τρεχω στην κρεββατοκαμαρα. Ειναι μαυρος και εχει ρογχο. ξαναπαιρνω το γιατρο σαν τρελη. μου λεει δωστου μια δυνατη γροθια στο στηθος και γυρνα τον στο πλαι. ο μικρος εχει ξυπνησει και χοροπηδαει στο κρεββατι πισω απο το κεφαλι του. του λεω να κατεβει απο το κρεββατι και με ρωταει γιατι. του λεω ο μπαμπας δεν ειναι καλα. μου λεει να τον κανει "μακια" να του περασει. Με το ενα ματι κοιταω τον μικρο που το φιλαει στο μπρατσο και με το αλλο βλεπω τον αντρα μου που φευγει. Εχω παγωσει. Ξερω οτι εχει τελειωσει αλλα κοιταω τον μικρο και σωπαινω. Οι απο κατω δεν ηρθαν να βοηθησουν γιατι ειναι καρδιακοι και φοβηθηκαν μην παθουν κατι. Τον κραταω νεκρο και ξαναπαιρνω τη μαμα μου. Νομιζω οτι φωναξα... δεν θυμαμαι... μαμα τον εχασα, τον αντρα μου τον εχασα. Η μαμα μου τσιριξε. ειμαι ακομα μονη μου με την αγαπη μου στην αγκαλια και τον μικρο να με κοιταει. ουτε ενα δακρυ. Μετα ηρθαν ολοι, η μαμα μου, ο γιατρος, μιαφιλη και .........

----------


## boubourina

Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να ρωτησω τους συγγενεις λογω αλλης συζυγου, παιδιων... αν θελουν νεκροψια πριν μου δωσει πιστοποιητικο.ακομα βρισκεται στο κρεββατι νεκρος.πηρα την αδελφη του. μου ειπε παρε το χαρτι γρηγορα. μετα πηρα τα παιδια. το ενα Πατρα στο καρναβαλι το αλλο Αθηνα. Ο μπαμπας ειναι πολυ σοβαρα και πρεπει να ερθεται αμεσως. Μετα πηρα τη μαμα τους. Της ειπα να ερθει στο σπιτι οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορει να συμπαρασταθει στα παιδια. Ηρθε μονο την αλλη μερα στην κηδεια! Μου ειπαν οτι θα ερθει το γραφειο τελετων και αν θελω να περασω λιγη ωρα πλαι του πριν τον παρουν. Πηγα στο κρεββατι και ξαπλωσα διπλα του. του σκουπισα τον εμετο. Εκεινος ο μαυρος ανθρωπος που ειχε παγωσει δεν ηταν ο αντρας μου, δεν ενιωθα τιποτα.

----------


## ανεμος

εχω συγκινηθει πραγματικα και σκεφτομαι δυο πραγματα.ποσο σκληρη και αδικη μπορει να ειναι η ζωη και πως καθε μερα χρειαζεται να λεω στους ανθρωπους μου ποσο πολυ τους αγαπαω γιατι ποτε δεν ξερω η επομενη μερα τι θα φερει.......................πραγματι α

----------


## Arsi

boubourina συλληπητήρια και από μένα.

Νιώθω αμήχανα γιατί πραγματικά με άγγιξαν πολύ τα μνμ σου κ κυρίως αυτό που σου συνέβη (είχα παρακολουθήσει παλιά σου θέματα άσχετο που δε συμμετείχα κ απλά με την πρώτη όψη ακούγεται σαν απίστευτο! ). Δεν έχω λόγια που μπορώ να πω ωστε να προσφέρω έστω κάτι.
Δεν έχω βιώσει απώλεια πολύ κοντινού μου ανθρώπου ως στιγμής και σίγουρα δε μπορώ να καταλάβω, μόνο φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που περνάς.

Εκφράσου, μοιράσου αυτά που έχεις μέσα σου, νομίζω ότι θα σου κάνει καλό.

Μια μεγάλη διαδικτυακή αγκαλιά στέλνω.
Κουράγιο.

----------


## boubourina

Πραγματικα καθε σας μνμ καθε σας λεξη με κανει να νιωθω λιγοτερο μονη. Τιποτα δεν μπορει να μαλακωσει τον πονο αυτη τη στιγμη, αλλα ξερω οτι ο χρονος θα κανει τη δουλεια του. Απλα μπαινω στο σπιτι και ο Τακης γεμιζε παντα το σπιτι με την παρουσια του, και τωρα ολη αυτη η αλλοτε εντονη παρουσια συρρικνωθηκε σε μια φωτογραφια και ενα καντηλι. Δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι η ζωη μου ολη μεταμορφωθηκε σε ενα καντηλακι αναμμενο. Τοση σιωπη. Σε ενα σπιτι που ουτε τηλεοραση δεν αναβαμε γιατι παντα υπηρχε κατι να πουμε, να μοιραστουμε............. Τοσα χρονια μαχης για να γερασω μαζι του και θα μεγαλωσω το παιδι του μονη μου...... Και η επομενη μερα (οχι η τριτη τετερτη, η επομενη στην κυριολεξια) να μην ειναι μερα θρηνου αλλα αγωνας επιβιωσης και δεν μπορεις να κλαψεις γιατι αν σπασεις σε κομματια κανεις δεν μπορει να σε μαζεψει και τα χειλη γινονται μια ισια γραμμη

----------


## γιώτα2

τα θερμα μου συλλυπητηρια ευχομαι να ειστε ολοι καλα και να τον θυμαστε.Κουραγιο

----------


## Θεοφανία

μπι....καλημέρα.
Όπως έχασες τον Τάκη, έτσι χάσαμε τη μαμά, μόλις 55, σε δέκα λεπτά και χωρίς κανένα ιστορικό καρδιάς. Εγώ δεν το έζησα, το έζησε ο αδελφός μου και δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσει να ξεκαρφωθεί απ το μυαλό του ποτέ.

από προσωπική εμπειρία λοιπόν, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα που να σε κάνει να νιώσεις καλύτερα, ή να σε παρηγορήσει.
Η μόνη περίπτωση θα ήταν να γυρίσει, αλλά είναι και η μόνη που δεν πρόκειται να συμβεί ποτέ.
Εμένα προσωπικά με βοήθησαν πολύ οι φίλοι μου. Μίλαγα και μιλάω πολύ, το έκανα κομματάκια μέσα μου και το μοίραζα γύρω-γύρω.
Κάνε το ίδιο. ΄Φτάξε το δικό σου ημερολογιο πένθους εδώ μέσα. Όποτε μπουκώνεις, γράφε. Εδώ θα είμαστε να μιλάμε και να μη νιώθεις μόνη σου.
Το μόνο που να μην κάνεις είναι να κλειστείς στον εαυτό σου. Θα τρελλαθείς.

----------


## boubourina

Δεν είναι που φεύγεις και όλα τελειώνουν, δεν είναι που τώρα τα μάτια βουρκώνουν. Δεν είναι που μένει σε 'μένα ο πόνος και χάνονται οι μέρες, οι ώρες, ο χρόνος. Μα είναι που πρέπει εγώ να ξεχάσω, εγώ να πονέσω, μονάχη να κλάψω. Δεν είναι που φεύγεις και τώρα σε χάνω, δεν είναι που πρέπει να δω τι θα κάνω. Δεν είναι η πίκρα που έχω στο στόμα, δεν είναι που θέλω τα χείλη σου ακόμα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOPQoRvpg48

----------


## researcher

α ρε boubourina!!! ειλικρινα τοσο απιστευτο μου φαινεται!!!! απιστευτο!!

εχεις στηριξη απο κανεναν ?

----------


## dora-agxos

κουραγιο..δεν υπαρχουν λογια.

----------


## streidi

Τεράστια απώλεια βρε κοριτσάκι, και ο τρόπος που έχασες τον άνθρωπό σου τρομερά επώδυνος... Συλληπητήρια και πάλι, κάνε ό,τι μπορείς για να βγάζεις από μέσα σου τον πόνο που νιώθεις και κυρίως μην επιβαρύνεις τον εαυτό σου με περιττά άγχη και σκέψεις αυτές τις πρωτες μέρες. Ό,τι και να πω ωχριά μπροστά στα συναισθήματα που νιώθεις αλλά, πραγματικά εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου ό,τι θα μπορούσε να σε κάνει να νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα και να σε ανακουφίσει λιγάκι.

----------


## soft

Ξερω οτι δεν χωραν πολλα λογια, σε ενα χαμο δικου σου αγαπημενου ανθρωπου ,και τιποτα δεν ανακουφιζει.
Αλλα θα κανω μια μικρη προσπαθεια και γω ,και θα σου πω,να δωσεις οσο χρονο χρειαστει στον εαυτο σου να θρηνησει τον ανθρωπο σου Χωρις να βιαστεις χωρις να κρυψεις τα συναισθηματα σου ,για να στηριξεις τους αλλους Εκφρασου οπως μπορεις ,ζητα οτι νομιζεις οτι σου χρειαζεται ,δωσε οσο μπορεις Ολο αυτο το μοιρασμα ,το κανει καπως ευκολοτερο.

Νιωθεις οτι κανενας δεν μπορει να σου παρει τον πονο σου τωρα ,Αλλα εναι μικρο το διαστημα της απωλειας καλη μου ,και κανενας δεν μπορει να ειναι προετοιμασμενος γ αυτην Ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι και ξαφνικη 
Αλλα πιστεψε με ,δεν θα ειναι παντα ετσι ,γλυκαινει με τον καιρο αυτος ο πονος , και θα δωσει τη θεση του σιγα ,σιγα ,στις ομορφες αναμνησεις ,που θα τις κουβαλας παντα μεσα στη καρδια σου. Μεσα σου ,εκει θα ζει για παντα ο ανθρωπος σου .
Εκει που ζουν οι αγαπημενοι ολων μας ,στις καρδιες μας.

Συλληπητηρια
καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα.

----------


## sabb

Καλή μου Μπου, 
Μέσα απ' τη καρδιά μου, θερμά συλλυπητήρια για την αναπάντεχη απώλεια, είναι απίστευτο πως οι ζωές μας από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη μπορούν να αποκτήσουν άλλο νόημα ή το χειρότερο να το χάσουν . Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη για τη συνέχεια, και να βρεις στο μεγάλωμα του μωρού σας τη διέξοδο στα αδιέξοδα της ψυχούλας σου που πενθεί....

Καλό κουράγιο καλή μου...

----------


## boubourina

Νιωθω πολυ περιεργα. 
Το περισσοτερο μερος της ημερας νιωθω σαν να ζω χρονια μακρια του. 
Και ξαφνικα σπαω σε χιλια κομματια στην σκεψη οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδω?
Ειναι λογικο?

Καποιοι μου λετε να εκφραστω οποτε μου ερχεται με καθε τροπο
Να σας πω οτι εχω αλλαξει δουλεια εδω και 8 μηνες και οι νεοι εργοδοτες ειναι πολυ ψυχροι ανθρωποι, και δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εκφραστω θα σκεφτουν οτι στην κατασταση μου δεν ειμαι σε θεση να δουλεψω και να αποδοσω και εγω τρεμω την ανεργια με τοσες ευθυνες μιας και μονο ο μισθος μου μας εχει μεινει.
Γυρναω σπιτι και εχω ενα τριχρονο παιδακι που διαρκως με ρωταει .,...τωρα θα κλαψεις παλι μαμα? και παρακολουθω πολυ στενα την συμπεριφορα του γιατι ο μικρος περνουσε ΟΛΕΣ τις ωρες της ημερας εκτος απο τις ωρες του παιδικου σταθμου με τον μπαμπα του και εχει συνηθισει να τα κανει ολα μαζι του.
Στις 11 που παει για υπνο ο μικρος αφου εχω χορεψει! τραγουδησει! παιξει! (αληθινη ηθοποιος) μαζι του νιωθω ενα ρακος ετοιμη να καταρρευσω απο την κουραση αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να κλαψει γιατι θα ξενυχτησω και δεν θα τα βγλαω περα την επομενη μερα! και ο πονος δεν εχει διακοπτη να τον θαβεις βαθια μεσα σου και να πατας ενα κουμπι να βγει 11:30 με 12:00 και μετα τελος.

και ετσι με καμμια βαλεριανα και ισως 2-3 φορες ενα αταραξ (δεν ειχα παρει ποτε πριν τιποτα) πεφτω στο αδειο κρεββατι με το μυαλο εντελως κενο. Ουτε ονειρα ουτε εικονες τιποτα!
Δεν ξερω που θα με βγαλει αυτο, αν θα ξεσπασω αργοτερα ή αν θα συνηθισω να ζω ετσι.

----------


## marian_m

Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει δυσκολότερη κατάσταση. Ό,τι και να σου πω θα είναι λίγο. Κάποια στιγμή θα ξεθυμάνει, αλλά είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα.
Καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## gus1973

Θα έρθει η στιγμή που εσύ και το παιδάκι σου, θα καταφέρετε να ισορροπήσετε… 
Έως τότε εύχομαι να βρεις το χρόνο και το χώρο για να βιώσεις το πένθος σου…
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια…

----------


## Arsi

> Νιωθω πολυ περιεργα. 
> Το περισσοτερο μερος της ημερας νιωθω σαν να ζω χρονια μακρια του. 
> Και ξαφνικα σπαω σε χιλια κομματια στην σκεψη οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδω?
> Ειναι λογικο?
> 
> Καποιοι μου λετε να εκφραστω οποτε μου ερχεται με καθε τροπο
> Να σας πω οτι εχω αλλαξει δουλεια εδω και 8 μηνες και οι νεοι εργοδοτες ειναι πολυ ψυχροι ανθρωποι, και δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εκφραστω θα σκεφτουν οτι στην κατασταση μου δεν ειμαι σε θεση να δουλεψω και να αποδοσω και εγω τρεμω την ανεργια με τοσες ευθυνες μιας και μονο ο μισθος μου μας εχει μεινει.
> Γυρναω σπιτι και εχω ενα τριχρονο παιδακι που διαρκως με ρωταει .,...τωρα θα κλαψεις παλι μαμα? και παρακολουθω πολυ στενα την συμπεριφορα του γιατι ο μικρος περνουσε ΟΛΕΣ τις ωρες της ημερας εκτος απο τις ωρες του παιδικου σταθμου με τον μπαμπα του και εχει συνηθισει να τα κανει ολα μαζι του.
> Στις 11 που παει για υπνο ο μικρος αφου εχω χορεψει! τραγουδησει! παιξει! (αληθινη ηθοποιος) μαζι του νιωθω ενα ρακος ετοιμη να καταρρευσω απο την κουραση αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να κλαψει γιατι θα ξενυχτησω και δεν θα τα βγλαω περα την επομενη μερα! και ο πονος δεν εχει διακοπτη να τον θαβεις βαθια μεσα σου και να πατας ενα κουμπι να βγει 11:30 με 12:00 και μετα τελος.
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο boubourina, υπάρχουν αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες που δε σου επιτρέπουν να αφεθείς και να βιώσεις το πένθος που έχεις μέσα σου.

Γράφε τουλάχιστον τις σκέψεις σου εδώ όταν έχεις χρόνο, μοιράσου τα με κάποιον δικό σου ένα απόγευμα που θα κρατήσει η μαμά σου το μικρό, τα σαββατοκύριακα, πήγαινε σε έναν ψυχολόγο.
Νομίζω όντως πως καλύτερα είναι να μοιράζεσαι τα συναισθήματά σου με έναν δικό σου άνθρωπο παρά στις 11+ που πέφτεις για ύπνο κομμάτια να σου βγαίνει όλο το φορτίο ανεξέλεγκτα. Ο πόνος γλυκαίνει όταν τον μοιραζόμαστε και ο δικός σου που είναι τόσο βαρύς θέλει κ κάποιον να σου κρατάει το χέρι.
Μέχρι να περάσει η πολύ φουρτούνα τουλάχιστον.

Ανθρώπους αγαπημένους κοντά σου και τρόπους να μπορέσεις να εκφραστείς.

Είμαι έξω απ'το χορό, σκέψεις μου απ'ότι μπορώ να αντιληφθώ.

----------


## crazy_diamond

boubourina, καλημέρα.

Πονάνε πολύ αυτά τα ξαφνικά, το ξέρω καλά αυτό, πονάνε και τα όχι ξαφνικά..
Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ.

Μη ρωτάς αν _είναι λογικό_. Δεν έχει σημασία. Ούτε και το τι ''πρέπει''. Φυσικά και ο πόνος δεν έχει διακόπτη. Γι' αυτό μην πιέζεσαι. 
Να επιτρέπεις στον εαυτό σου να κλαίει. Να σου επιτρέψεις να θρηνήσεις. Αυτό χρειάζεσαι τώρα.

Καταλαβαίνω την ανησυχία σου για τη δουλειά σου και ότι είναι ψυχροί οι εργοδότες σου, όμως μίλησέ τους, ζήτησε λίγη κατανόηση, ανθρώπινα πράγματα δηλαδή..

Κρατηθείτε γερά με το παιδάκι σου τώρα. Χρειάζεστε ο ένας τον άλλον. 
Θα σου πω όμως ακόμα να μην είσαι όπως λες ''ηθοποιός'' μπροστά στον μικρό σου.
Οι κεραιούλες του τα πιάνουν όλα. Γι' αυτό μίλησέ του. Πες του ότι η μανούλα είναι λυπημένη. Άφησέ τον να είναι κοντά σου, να σε αγκαλιάσει με την αγάπη του κι εσύ να τον αγκαλιάσεις με τη δική σου. Και να μιλάς για τον πόνο σου σε όποιον άνθρωπο νιώθεις ότι είναι _εκεί_, δίπλα σου.

Κουράγιο και μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά από μένα..

----------


## streidi

> Νιωθω πολυ περιεργα. 
> Το περισσοτερο μερος της ημερας νιωθω σαν να ζω χρονια μακρια του. 
> Και ξαφνικα σπαω σε χιλια κομματια στην σκεψη οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδω?
> Ειναι λογικο?
> 
> Καποιοι μου λετε να εκφραστω οποτε μου ερχεται με καθε τροπο
> Να σας πω οτι εχω αλλαξει δουλεια εδω και 8 μηνες και οι νεοι εργοδοτες ειναι πολυ ψυχροι ανθρωποι, και δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εκφραστω θα σκεφτουν οτι στην κατασταση μου δεν ειμαι σε θεση να δουλεψω και να αποδοσω και εγω τρεμω την ανεργια με τοσες ευθυνες μιας και μονο ο μισθος μου μας εχει μεινει.
> Γυρναω σπιτι και εχω ενα τριχρονο παιδακι που διαρκως με ρωταει .,...τωρα θα κλαψεις παλι μαμα? και παρακολουθω πολυ στενα την συμπεριφορα του γιατι ο μικρος περνουσε ΟΛΕΣ τις ωρες της ημερας εκτος απο τις ωρες του παιδικου σταθμου με τον μπαμπα του και εχει συνηθισει να τα κανει ολα μαζι του.
> Στις 11 που παει για υπνο ο μικρος αφου εχω χορεψει! τραγουδησει! παιξει! (αληθινη ηθοποιος) μαζι του νιωθω ενα ρακος ετοιμη να καταρρευσω απο την κουραση αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να κλαψει γιατι θα ξενυχτησω και δεν θα τα βγλαω περα την επομενη μερα! και ο πονος δεν εχει διακοπτη να τον θαβεις βαθια μεσα σου και να πατας ενα κουμπι να βγει 11:30 με 12:00 και μετα τελος.
> ...


Όλα όσα νιώθεις αυτή την περίοδο είναι λογικά: έχεις πάθει μεγάλο σοκ και ο οργανισμός σου αντιδρά σε αυτό. Μην μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να σκέφτεσαι είναι-δεν είναι λογικό. Είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να πενθήσεις και να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Στη δουλειά προφανώς δε μπορείς να το κάνεις. Στο σπίτι όμως, θα συμφωνώ με την crazy diamond, πες στο μικρό ότι είσαι πολύ λυπημένη και ότι μπορεί να κλαις πού και πού, ότι η μαμά δεν είναι καλά γιατί αγαπάει πολύ το μπαμπά και τώρα της λείπει πολύ και στενοχωριέται, ότι θα μπορείς να είσαι ξανά χαρούμενη σε κάποιο διάστημα και ότι δε θα κρατήσει αυτό για πάντα. Επίσης θεωρώ σημαντικό να κάνεις το παιδί να νιώσει ότι μπορεί κι εκείνο να εκδηλώνει τον πόνο του, είναι εντάξει αν είναι λυπημένο και το δείχνει. Γενικά να συζητάς μαζί του, όσο μπορεί να καταλάβει βέβαια, για να αισθάνεστε κοντά και να μπορεί κι εκείνο να εκφραστεί με τον τρόπο του.

----------


## Δοδις

Μπου μου...μόλις έπεστρεψα στο φόρουμ...κοιτα πως σε βρήκα...τα συλληπητήρια είναι πολυ λίγα...ειλικρινά δεν έχω λόγια...το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι να σου δώσει ο Θεός δύναμη, η ψυχή σου δυνατη και στην καρδια σου πάντα να τον έχεις..παντα να φυλάς την τρέλα που είχες για εκείνοννα θυμάσαι ότι σου άφησε κάτι απο εκείνον..το μπουμπουρινάκι...δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τι να πω..έχω σοκαριστεί..ότι και όπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω...να το ξέρεις πως είμαι εδω.με τα παιδιά στην Αθήνα, με σένα με ότι ότι μπορώ..είμαι εδω...λυπαμαι τόσο πολυ...θυμάμαι πάντα...Μπουμπουρίνα μου γλυκιά..

----------


## boubourina

20 μερες σημερα.
20 μερες χωρις τον Μπουμπουρινο μου.
Εκεινος μου εδωσε αυτο το ονομα
Τωρα που αρχισα να γραφει αρχισαν επιτελους τα δακρυα.
Μακαρι να ετρεχαν τοσο μεχρι να στερεψουν αλλα ξερω οτι σε 2 λεπτα ο εαυτος μου ο ιδιος θα με κλειδωσει και παλι.
Εδω και εκει μερικα δκαρυα και μετα κενο
Νιωθω πονο, νιωθω κενο, νιωθω θλιψη, νιωθω το τιποτα.
Δεν ελεγχω τον εαυτο μου? Η μηπως τον ελεγχο τοσο που να μην του επιτρεπω καμμια εκδηλωση αισθηματων.


Θεε μου πως να ξεκινησω να θυμαμαι?
Απο που να αρχισω?
Τα δακρυα ευτυχως συνεχιζουν.
Νιωθω λυτρωση
Επιτελους


ειναι κανεις σας αποψε μαζι μου. Πειτε ενα ναι μονο. Χρειαζομαι την παρουσια σας

----------


## dora-agxos

ναι μπουμπουρινα..κλαψε μην σταματας..

----------


## boubourina

Δωρα, ειναι τοσο δυσκολο
Τοοοοοοοοοοοοσο δυσκολο!
Ενα καντηλι μονο
Αυτο μου εχει μεινει διπλα στο κρεββατι μου
13 χρονια
13 υπεροχα χρονια μαζι του
Καθε μερα ορμαγαμε σε μιακολαση μαζι
τιποτα δεν μας ηρθε ευκολο
τιποτα
Χρεωκοπεια
Πτωχευση
Πλειστηριασμοι
Ο θανατος του πατερα μου
το διαζυγιο του
Αλλα παντα λεγαμε οτι εμεις ενωθηκαμε για τα δυσκολα
Τοσος ερωτας
Τοσος αγωνας για να ζησουμε μαζι

----------


## boubourina

μην κλαις, και μην λυπασαι που βραδιαζει,
εμεις που ζησαμε φτωχοι,
του κοσμου, η απονια δεν μας τρομαζει,
θα ερθει και για μας μια Κυριακη!!!

Βλεπω το μνμ που ειχα βαλει περσυ κατω απο το προφιλ μου
Ηταν το συνθημα ζωης για μας

----------


## Θεοφανία

και γω εδω......για οτι θες....μιλα.

----------


## dora-agxos

να τον θυμασαι παντα..και καποια στιγμη θα γλυκανει ο πονος κουκλα μου.

----------


## boubourina

Ελα βρε Θεοφανεια!
Λες να μην χανομαι
Μα εχω χαθει
το μυαλο μου ενας λαβυρινθος.

Πριν 2 βραδια τον ειδα για πρωτη φορα στον υπνο μου
Ασχημο ονειιρο
ειδα οτι με απατουσε!
Ανηκουστο για τον Τακουλη
Προσπαθουσα να τον χτυπησω με ολη μου τη δυναμη αλλα το χερι μου ισα που ακουμπουσε επανω του. Δεν ειχα δυναμη

Ξυπνησα
Και καταλαβα
δεν ηταν η απιστια το μηνυμα
Ηταν η προδοσια
Ενιωσα οτι με προσδωσε
Ολα οσα μου υποσχεθηκε
Το μονο που του ζητηγα ηταν να γερασουμε μαζι
Ηξερα οτι παντα θα ειχαμε μια δυσκολη ζωη
Ειχαμε παρει τον δυσκολο δρομο
Το μονο που ηθελα ηταν να γερασουμε μαζι
και δεν μου την εκανε τη χαρη

Με προδωσε
με παρατησε στα μισα
Τιποτα δεν προλαβα να χορτασω απο αυτον
τιποτα

----------


## boubourina

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbZYyTWjvbc

----------


## boubourina



----------


## boubourina

> να τον θυμασαι παντα..και καποια στιγμη θα γλυκανει ο πονος κουκλα μου.


το ξερω Δωρα και το πιστευω. Απλα ως τοτε δεν ξερω τι να κανω....

----------


## crazy_diamond

boubourina, κουράγιο και απόψε..

είμαστε εδώ..

----------


## Θεοφανία

η προδοσια.......το ένιωσα και γω...είχα για πολύ καιρο νεύρα με τη μαμά...πως μπόρεσε να μας αφήσει?
Ακόμη δεν έχω βρει την απάντηση και ούτε πιστεύω πως θα τη βρω.....Ίσως να ήταν πάνω απ τις δυνάμεις τους, να μη γινόταν αλλιώς.
Ίσως να έπρεπε, να πρεπει, να το αξίζουμε...δεν ξέρω.
Το χειροτερο στο θάνατο είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις.

----------


## dora-agxos

εχει τρελες ανατροπες η ρουφιανα η ζωη και αναπαντεχες απωλειες..πρεπει να την περπατησουμε ομως την ρουφιανα,ετσι πρεπει!ακολουθας τον κυματισμο της..πικρα,πονος,χαρα ευτυχια,τουμπες ενας αχταρμας.

----------


## crazy_diamond

> Το χειροτερο στο θάνατο είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις.


Θεοφανία, αυτό.. αυτό ακριβώς. Αλλά δεν παύουμε να κάνουμε τις ερωτήσεις.. 

αφού είναι άλυτο το ρημάδι το αίνιγμα..

----------


## boubourina

Δεν είναι που φεύγεις κι όλα τελειώνουν
δεν είναι που τώρα τα μάτια βουρκώνουν
δεν είναι που μένει σε μένα ο πόνος
και χάνονται οι μέρες οι ώρες ο χρόνος

Μα είναι που πρέπει εγώ να ξεχάσω
εγώ να πονέσω μονάχη να κλάψω

Δεν είναι που φεύγεις και τώρα σε χάνω
δεν είναι που πρέπει να δω τι θα κάνω
δεν είναι η πίκρα που έχω στο στόμα
δεν είναι που θέλω τα χείλη σου ακόμα

Μα είναι που πρέπει εγώ να ξεχάσω
εγώ να πονέσω μονάχη να κλάψω

Δεν είναι που μένει σε μένα ο πόνος
και χάνονται οι μέρες οι ώρες ο χρόνος
μα είναι που πρέπει εγώ να ξεχάσω
εγώ να πονέσω μονάχη να κλάψω

Δεν είναι που φεύγεις

----------


## dora-agxos

η υπογραφη σου..

----------


## boubourina

> Θεοφανία, αυτό.. αυτό ακριβώς. Αλλά δεν παύουμε να κάνουμε τις ερωτήσεις.. 
> 
> αφού είναι άλυτο το ρημάδι το αίνιγμα..


Δεν ψαχνω για απαντησεις.
Δεν κανω ερωτησεις
Δεν εχω να μαθω τιποτα πια
Εζησα μαζι του 13 χρονια
Θα ζησω και ακομα δεν ξερω ποσα μακρια του
Τι να τις κανω τις ερωτησεις και τις απαντησεις
παντα ημουν ανθρωπος της ουσιας
και η ουσια ειναι οτι εγω ειμαι εδω με τον Νικολα και πρεπει να συνεχισω να παλευω
και η ουσια ειναι οτι Εκεινος δεν ειναι πια εδω
και η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν θα ξαναρθει ποτέ
και η ουσια ειναι οτι τον ηθελα για παντα μαζι μου
η ουσια ειναι οτι ποναει αβασταχτα

----------


## boubourina

Δωρα η υπογραφη μου θα μου γινει συνθημα ζωης!

και οτι παλι θα κλαψω και παλι θα γελασω το ξερω
και εχετε απολυτο δικιο ολοι σε ολα
και με βοηθαει καθε σας σημαδι, καθε σας λεξη

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανία, αυτό.. αυτό ακριβώς. Αλλά δεν παύουμε να κάνουμε τις ερωτήσεις.. 
> 
> αφού είναι άλυτο το ρημάδι το αίνιγμα..


και δεν θα το μάθουμε παρά μονο όταν φύγουμε και μεις..

θελω να πω κάτι...
πριν χάσω τη μαμά φοβόμουν το θάνατο.
Τώρα, νιώθω πως με δένει κάτι μαζί του.
Κανείς μας δεν ξέρει αν μετά απο αυτο που ζούμε υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο.
Όταν όμως φεύγει ένα κομμάτι μας προς τα κει, τότε είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολο να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως θα φύγουμε κάποτε και μεις και να ελπίσουμε πως μπορεί να τους συναντήσουμε.

----------


## boubourina

> Κανείς μας δεν ξέρει αν μετά απο αυτο που ζούμε υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο.
> Όταν όμως φεύγει ένα κομμάτι μας προς τα κει, τότε είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολο να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως θα φύγουμε κάποτε και μεις και να ελπίσουμε πως μπορεί να τους συναντήσουμε.


Θεοφανεια εγω απο την ημερα που εφυγε ο Τακης ζω με μια μεγαλη αγωνια
Φοβαμαι οτι ο Θεος δεν εχει ξεμπερδεψει μαζι μου
Οτι θα ερθει και κατι ακομα
και τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να βλαψει το μωρο μου

----------


## dora-agxos

> και δεν θα το μάθουμε παρά μονο όταν φύγουμε και μεις..
> 
> θελω να πω κάτι...
> πριν χάσω τη μαμά φοβόμουν το θάνατο.
> Τώρα, νιώθω πως με δένει κάτι μαζί του.
> Κανείς μας δεν ξέρει αν μετά απο αυτο που ζούμε υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο.
> Όταν όμως φεύγει ένα κομμάτι μας προς τα κει, τότε είναι ακόμη πιο εύκολο να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως θα φύγουμε κάποτε και μεις και να ελπίσουμε πως μπορεί να τους συναντήσουμε.



εγω το πιστευω οτι υπαρχει και το μετα..δεν ειμαστε μονο υλη.

και φυσικα το μονο δεδομενο που εχει ο ανθρωπος στην ζωη του απο την στιγμη που γεννιεται ειναι ο θανατος,οσο σκληρο και να ειναι.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Θεοφανεια εγω απο την ημερα που εφυγε ο Τακης ζω με μια μεγαλη αγωνια
> Φοβαμαι οτι ο Θεος δεν εχει ξεμπερδεψει μαζι μου
> Οτι θα ερθει και κατι ακομα
> και τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να βλαψει το μωρο μου


μπι....ειναι κλασικη αντίδραση στο πένθος.
αφού έγινε αυτό μπορεί να γίνουν όλα....εγώ αν και έχουν περάσει πέντε χρόνια, ακόμη φοβάμαι πως ο αδελφός μου που ειναι 35 θα πεθάνει από διάφορους καρκίνους...ο μπαμπάς όπου να ναι μας χαιρετά, τον φίλο μου θα τον πατήσει αυτοκίνητο, οι κολλητες μου θα ανακαλύψουν πως πάσχουν από κάποια ανίατη αρρώστια......
ηρέμησε.
Όπως είδες, ότι ειναι να ερθει θα έρθει και δεν θα σε προειδοποιήσει.

----------


## Deep purple

Γλυκιά μου λυπάμαι πολύ...εύχομαι ο Θεός να σου δώσει δύναμη. Πάρε από το χέρι το παιδί σας και προχώρησε. Δεν είσαι μόνη

----------


## boubourina

Τα χθεσινοβραδυνα δακρυα στεγνωσαν. Ηρθε μια καινουρια μερα. Παλι χοροπηδαω στους ρυθμους του Νικολα και φτιαχνουμε παζλ. Σας ευχαριστω και παλι για την συντροφια σας στην δυσκολη νυχτα.

Θα παω στον ταφο σε λιγο. Δεν σημαινει τιποτα για μενα. Το κανω τυπικα. Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για μενα εκει. Ο ανθρωπος μου, αυτος ο πολυ ζεστος ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να λιωνει εκει μεσα. Δεν μπορει να ειναι παγωμενος.
ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!!

----------


## Δοδις

Μπιμπι μου...ο ανθρωπος σου ειναι μεσα σου. είναι στη καρδια σου.αν δεν το νοιωθεις να μην πηγαίνεις στο τάφο.αν δεν σημαίνει τίποτα για σένα να μην το κανεις. ο Τακης ειναι παντου.ακομα και αν δεν είναι κοντα σου...ομως είναι...ειναι ο ερωτας σου. ο ερωτας δεν πεθαίνει ποτε.ακόμα και αν γινω χώμα, ακομα και αν με κλεισουν σε μια κάσα..η ψυχή μου θα ειναι ελευθερη...ο Τακης θα ειναι παντα διπλα σου.
Η ψυχή του και η αγάπη του θα σε αγκαλιάζει πάντα.κι εμεις είμαστε εδω..είμαστε εδω να μοιραστουμε τον πονο σου.ακομα και αν είμαστε μακρια σου, είμαστε κοντά σου.Όταν έχασα κι εγω τους δικους μου ανθρώπους έτσι πίστευα..ότι ο Θάνατος είναι παντου, ότι θα πάρει όλους όσους αγαπάω..νομιζα ότι με τιμωρεί, κατι θα έχω κανει σκέφτηκα, για καποιο λόγο με πονάει.μου παίρνει τους ανθρωπους που αγαπω.άντεξα, κι ακόμα αντέχω.πονάω ακόμα μετά απο τοσα χρόνια.όμως ο πονος υπάρχει ακόμα, όχι τόσο δυνατος πια..όμως πάντα υπάρχει.παντα θα σου λείπει..όμως δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογη, παρα να σφίξεις τα δόντια και να συνεχίσεις να προχωρας, ειναι πολυ σκληρο.λες μα πως να προχωρήσω, πως να συνεχίσω?και όμως τα καταφέρνεις.εχουμε πολυ δυναμη μεσα μας.ο Θεός να είναι μαζί σου καλη μου.Σε σκέφτομαι τρελιαρα όπως ήσουν...και μου λειπεις..είμαι εδω..

----------


## sabb

> Μπιμπι μου...ο ανθρωπος σου ειναι μεσα σου. είναι στη καρδια σου.αν δεν το νοιωθεις να μην πηγαίνεις στο τάφο.αν δεν σημαίνει τίποτα για σένα να μην το κανεις. ο Τακης ειναι παντου.ακομα και αν δεν είναι κοντα σου...ομως είναι...ειναι ο ερωτας σου. ο ερωτας δεν πεθαίνει ποτε.ακόμα και αν γινω χώμα, ακομα και αν με κλεισουν σε μια κάσα..η ψυχή μου θα ειναι ελευθερη...ο Τακης θα ειναι παντα διπλα σου.
> Η ψυχή του και η αγάπη του θα σε αγκαλιάζει πάντα.κι εμεις είμαστε εδω..είμαστε εδω να μοιραστουμε τον πονο σου.ακομα και αν είμαστε μακρια σου, είμαστε κοντά σου.Όταν έχασα κι εγω τους δικους μου ανθρώπους έτσι πίστευα..ότι ο Θάνατος είναι παντου, ότι θα πάρει όλους όσους αγαπάω..νομιζα ότι με τιμωρεί, κατι θα έχω κανει σκέφτηκα, για καποιο λόγο με πονάει.μου παίρνει τους ανθρωπους που αγαπω.άντεξα, κι ακόμα αντέχω.πονάω ακόμα μετά απο τοσα χρόνια.όμως ο πονος υπάρχει ακόμα, όχι τόσο δυνατος πια..όμως πάντα υπάρχει.παντα θα σου λείπει..όμως δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογη, παρα να σφίξεις τα δόντια και να συνεχίσεις να προχωρας, ειναι πολυ σκληρο.λες μα πως να προχωρήσω, πως να συνεχίσω?και όμως τα καταφέρνεις.εχουμε πολυ δυναμη μεσα μας.ο Θεός να είναι μαζί σου καλη μου.Σε σκέφτομαι τρελιαρα όπως ήσουν...και μου λειπεις..είμαι εδω..


Έτσι ακριβώς....Δεν πεθαίνουν οι άνθρωποι, ζούνε μέσα στις καρδιές των ζωντανών , εκείνων που τους αγάπησαν, ζούνε μέσα από τις αναμνήσεις, μέσα σ' ό,τι δικό τους άφησαν πίσω, ένα ιδιόχειρο σημείωμα, ένα τραγούδι αγαπημένο, μια ζεμπεκιά που δεν λέει να φύγει από το μυαλό μας, ένα φιλί, ένα άγγιγμα, το αγαπημένο άρωμα που συνεχίζει να καλύπτει τις οσμές της καθημερινότητας μας, ένα τσίπουρο που ήπιαμε μαζί, μπορεί να ήταν όλη μας η ζωή κλεισμένη σε μια στιγμούλα...

Δεν πεθαίνουν οι άνθρωποι Μπου μου, όχι όσο ζούνε όλοι όσοι τους αγάπησαν....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Τα χθεσινοβραδυνα δακρυα στεγνωσαν. Ηρθε μια καινουρια μερα. Παλι χοροπηδαω στους ρυθμους του Νικολα και φτιαχνουμε παζλ. Σας ευχαριστω και παλι για την συντροφια σας στην δυσκολη νυχτα.




[/QUOTE]
Ηρθε μια καινουργια μερα οπως λες και θα ρθουν πολλες ακομα καινουργιες καλυτερες μερες, θα το δεις.

Θα παω στον ταφο σε λιγο. Δεν σημαινει τιποτα για μενα. Το κανω τυπικα. Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα για μενα εκει. Ο ανθρωπος μου, αυτος ο πολυ ζεστος ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να λιωνει εκει μεσα. Δεν μπορει να ειναι παγωμενος.
ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!! [/QUOTE]

Φυσικα και δεν μπορει να βρισκεται εκει μεσα...ο ανθρωπος αυτος ειναι μαζι σου και παντοτε θα ειναι......οι ανθρωποι πεθαινουν οταν τους ξεχναμε και οχι οταν φευγουν απο τη ζωη.....θα ειναι παντα διπλα σου να σου δινει ελπιδα, να σου δινει δυναμη, η αναμνηση του θα σου δινει κουραγιο να συνεχισεις....δεν εισαι μονη στη ζωη...καλη δυναμη και ολα θα πανε καλα......

----------


## boubourina

Ηρθε και παλι η νυχτα. Πηγα στον ταφο. Καθησα πολυ λιγο. Οση ωρα καθησα ακουμπησα στο μαρμαρο, αναψα τσιγαρο κοιταζα στον ουρανο και οχι το μνημα και κυλησαν μερικα δακρυα. 5 χρονια ζησαμε τον παρανομο ερωτα μας. Ειχαμε δωσει πολλα παραξενα ραντεβου σε απιθανα μερη. Αλλα οτι το μονο μας ραντεβου πια θα ειναι εκει στο μαρμαρο δεν το περιμενα. Ανεβηκα με τον Νικολα στο χωριο. Και στο δρομο σκεφτομουν οτι τωρα ετσι μονο θα συναντιομαστε? Ποια μοιρα το ορισε να δινουμε ραντεβου αναμεσα στους νεκρους!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Kαταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις οτι ειναι αδικο και σκληρο...προσπαθησε ομως οσο μπορεις να μην το σκεφτεσαι τοσο...αντλησε δυναμη απ το γιο σου και προσπαθησε να σταθεις οσο μπορεις καλυτερα......οσο περναει ο χρονος θα μαλακωνει ο πονος και οι πληγες της ψυχης θα απαλυνονται....καλη δυναμη και ό,τι καλύτερο πραγματικά...

----------


## boubourina

A heart that hurts, is a heart that works... Lacrymosa, nessuna lacrima. Μηπως η δικη μου καρδια δεν λειτουργει για να μην πονα?

----------


## boubourina

Where do I begin?
To tell the story of how great a love can be
The sweet love story that is older than the sea
The simple truth about the love he brings to me
Where do I start?
Where do I begin?
To tell the story of how great a love can be
The sweet love story that is older than the sea
The simple truth about the love he brings to me
Where do I start?
Like a summer rain
That cools the pavement with a patent leather shine
He came into my life and made the living fine
And gave a meaning to this empty world of mine
He fills my heart
He fills my heart with very special things
With angels' songs, with wild imaginings
He fills my soul with so much love
That anywhere I go, I'm never lonely
With him along, who could be lonely
I reach for his hand, it's always there
How long does it last?
Can love be measured by the hours in a day?
I have no answers now, but this much I can say
I'm going to need him till the stars all burn away
And he'll be there
He fills my heart with very special things
With angels' songs, with wild imaginings
He fills my soul with so much love
That anywhere I go, I'm never lonely
With him along, who could be lonely
I reach for his hand, it's always there
How long does it last?
Can love be measured by the hours in a day?
I have no answers now, but this much I can say
I'm going to need him till the stars all burn away
And he'll be there

----------


## carrie

> Νιωθω πολυ περιεργα. 
> Το περισσοτερο μερος της ημερας νιωθω σαν να ζω χρονια μακρια του. 
> Και ξαφνικα σπαω σε χιλια κομματια στην σκεψη οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδω?
> Ειναι λογικο?
> 
> Καποιοι μου λετε να εκφραστω οποτε μου ερχεται με καθε τροπο
> Να σας πω οτι εχω αλλαξει δουλεια εδω και 8 μηνες και οι νεοι εργοδοτες ειναι πολυ ψυχροι ανθρωποι, και δεν μου επιτρεπεται να εκφραστω θα σκεφτουν οτι στην κατασταση μου δεν ειμαι σε θεση να δουλεψω και να αποδοσω και εγω τρεμω την ανεργια με τοσες ευθυνες μιας και μονο ο μισθος μου μας εχει μεινει.
> Γυρναω σπιτι και εχω ενα τριχρονο παιδακι που διαρκως με ρωταει .,...τωρα θα κλαψεις παλι μαμα? και παρακολουθω πολυ στενα την συμπεριφορα του γιατι ο μικρος περνουσε ΟΛΕΣ τις ωρες της ημερας εκτος απο τις ωρες του παιδικου σταθμου με τον μπαμπα του και εχει συνηθισει να τα κανει ολα μαζι του.
> Στις 11 που παει για υπνο ο μικρος αφου εχω χορεψει! τραγουδησει! παιξει! (αληθινη ηθοποιος) μαζι του νιωθω ενα ρακος ετοιμη να καταρρευσω απο την κουραση αλλα δεν επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να κλαψει γιατι θα ξενυχτησω και δεν θα τα βγλαω περα την επομενη μερα! και ο πονος δεν εχει διακοπτη να τον θαβεις βαθια μεσα σου και να πατας ενα κουμπι να βγει 11:30 με 12:00 και μετα τελος.
> ...


Θα ξεσπασεις αργοτερα...

----------


## KaterinaKostas

> Ηρθε και παλι η νυχτα. Πηγα στον ταφο. Καθησα πολυ λιγο. Οση ωρα καθησα ακουμπησα στο μαρμαρο, αναψα τσιγαρο κοιταζα στον ουρανο και οχι το μνημα και κυλησαν μερικα δακρυα. 5 χρονια ζησαμε τον παρανομο ερωτα μας. Ειχαμε δωσει πολλα παραξενα ραντεβου σε απιθανα μερη. Αλλα οτι το μονο μας ραντεβου πια θα ειναι εκει στο μαρμαρο δεν το περιμενα. Ανεβηκα με τον Νικολα στο χωριο. Και στο δρομο σκεφτομουν οτι τωρα ετσι μονο θα συναντιομαστε? Ποια μοιρα το ορισε να δινουμε ραντεβου αναμεσα στους νεκρους!


Διαβασα την ιστορια σου ολη και εγω, βρηκα τη δυναμη να κοιτάξω και λιγο διπλα μου. Ξερω δεν ειμαι μονο εγω που έπαθα τετοιαο κακο, αλλα ετσι αισθανομαστε όταν μας συμβει.........Στον ταφο πηγα μια φορα και αισθανθηκα ΑΚΡΙΒΩς ΕΤΣΙ οπως εσυ. Αναψα και ενα τσιγαρο και το αφησα στο χώμα, ειπα "κανε ενα τσιγαρο" τώρα δεν στο απαγορευει κανεις........ Περιμενα να το δω να καιγεται, να το καπνισει, να το δει..........αλλα ματαια.......ο παραλογοσμος σε ολο του το μεγαλειο. Να ξερες ποσο σε καταλαβαινω........

----------


## boubourina

Αντεξα 2,5 βδομαδες. 
20 μερες παγωμενη.
Τελειωσε ο παγος.
Χαθηκε η ψυχραιμια
Εσπασα
Καθε 10 λεπτα κλαμματα
Εχθες δεν μπορεσα να βαλω τον μικρο για υπνο. Δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω. Τον αφησα να παιζει ηρεμα στο χαλι μεχρι τις 1:00
Και σημερα που βγηκαμε να τον παω στον παιδικο κοιταξε ψηλα στον ουρανο και μου ειπε: Εκει επανω ειναι ο μπαμπας? με βλεπει? και κουναγε το χερακι του να τον χαιρετησει.
Κρατηθηκα μεχρι που τον αφησα στο σχολειο.
και μετα ουτε ξερω πως εφτασα μεσα στα δακρυα στη δουλεια
Μου ειπαν να παω σπιτι να ηρεμησω
Τι να ηρεμησω?
Πως να γυρισω στο αδειο σπιτι?
Εκεινος γεμιζε το σπιτι μου.
Ο τακουλης μου
Πονος, πονος πονος πονος Θεε μου αβασταχτος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sabb

Μπου μου αγαπημένη, το σπίτι σου δεν είναι άδειο ψυχή μου, το παιδάκι σας είναι ο Τάκης, είναι εσύ, είναι όλα όσα ζήσατε μαζί....Αυτή η ψυχούλα που ψάχνει να βρει τον μπαμπά του στον ουρανό, είναι ο δικός σου ουρανός....
Είναι νωπός ο πόνος της απώλειας, αλλά δώσε την δική σου ψυχή στο παιδάκι σας, να την παίξει σαν πλαστελίνη στα χεράκια του, και τότε όταν θα φτιάξει ένα όμορφο πλαστελινένιο σύννεφο από αγάπη, ίσως βρεις τη λύτρωση Μπου μου...

Άλλωστε αγάπη δεν ήταν ποτέ το να παίρνεις, αλλά να δίνεις.....

Κουράγιο γλυκιά μου, κουράγιο....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> A heart that hurts, is a heart that works... Lacrymosa, nessuna lacrima. Μηπως η δικη μου καρδια δεν λειτουργει για να μην πονα?


Οι καρδιές πονάν...ραγίζουν..σπάνε...επο υλώνουν όμως οι πληγές με τον καιρό..λιγοστεύει ο πόνος.....και ολα σιγα σιγα επανερχονται.....
καλή δύναμη ολοψυχα...

----------


## RainAndWind

Boubourina, συλλυπητήρια! Δεν περίμενα η επάνοδός σου στο φόρουμ να γίνει κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες για σένα. :Frown: 
Καλή δύναμη εύχομαι σ' αυτό το δύσκολο που ζεις, δεν έχω λόγια, σχώρα μου που δε μπορώ να γράψω περισσότερα τώρα.
Εύχομαι να έχεις βοήθεια από ανθρώπους που σ'αγαπούν, να κρατηθείς το πρώτο ζόρικο διάστημα. with a little help from our friends.αχ. Βήμα βήμα μπουμπού.

----------


## boubourina

νιωθω εντελως αδειο το μυαλο μου αποψε για να σας πω οτι νιωθω.
Θελω μονο να σας ευχαριστησω γιατι τα δακρια που τοσες μερες αναζητουσα μου τα προκαλεσατε εσεις με την αγαπη σας και την ζεστασια σας.
Οταν ξεκινουν τα δακρυα, οι λεξεις μενουν σαν κομπος στον λαιμο. Εδω μεσα ομως δεν χρειαζοταν να μιλησω, μονο να γραφω 2 λεξεις καθε τοσο μεσα στο κλαμα. Και ηταν λυτρωτικο.
Σας ευχαριστω και παλι.
Saab, ναι ειναι αληθεια, αυτο το μικρο ανθρωπακι μου ειναι ολος μου ο κοσμος τωρα, ειναι ο μονος λογος για να στεκομαι ορθια.
Και Rainandwind, ουτε και εγω το περιμενα να εχω τετοια νεα. Τωρα νιωθω με τι μικροπραγματα στενοχωριομουν, τωρα που Εκεινος που αγαπω δεν ειναι πια κοντα μου για να μουρμουρισω. Αχ και να μου εδινε ο Θεος μια δευτερη ευκαιρια, και τι δεν θα εδινα να τον εβλεπα και παλι, να γεμισει και παλι τη ζωη μου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boubourina

> Οι καρδιές πονάν...ραγίζουν..σπάνε...επο υλώνουν όμως οι πληγές με τον καιρό..λιγοστεύει ο πόνος.....και ολα σιγα σιγα επανερχονται.....
> καλή δύναμη ολοψυχα...


Το οτι ξερω οτι εχεις δικιο, δεν σημαινει οτι μπορω και να το διαχειριστω. Μερα με τη μερα, ανακαλυπτω πλεον τον πονο. Δυναμωνει ολοενα και περισσοτερο. Αλλα ξερω οτι ο χρονος θα ειναι ο καλυτερος συμμαχος μου, και θα ερθει καποτε μια μερα να μπορω να Τον σκεφτομαι και να ξαναθυμαμαι το καθετι απο το περασμα του στη ζωη χωρις δακρυα αλλα με γλυκια νοσταλγια και θλιψη. Και μου εχει δωσει αμετρητες αναμνησεις να κραταω. Τωρα πληγωνουν,τωρα κοβουν σαν λεπιδες καθε μου κυτταρο, μετα θα ειναι βαλσαμο η θυμηση του, οταν θα ξερω οτι δεν μου φτανει αλλη μια ζωη για να ξαναθυμηθω τα 13 μας χρονια μαζι

----------


## Lacrymosa

O χρονος θα επουλωνει σταδιακα τις πληγες..ο πονος θα μαλακωνει κ θα μπορεις να τον διαχειριζεσαι....οι αναμνησεις κ η θυμηση του θα ειναι βαλσαμο οπως λες για την ψυχη σου...θα σου δινουν κουραγιο να συνεχισεις..οσο δυσκολο κι αν ειναι...
Πώς νιώθεις boubοurina??

----------


## boubourina

> .
> Πώς νιώθεις boubοurina??


Χάλια, νιωθω ρακος, νιωθω ενα τιποτα. Τ χειλη μια ισια γραμμη, η καρδια σφιγμενη, τα ματια βρεγμενα, η φροντιδα του Νικολα μου φαινεται βουνο. Αλλα θα αντεξω....το ξερω. Χρονος, αλλα δεν περναει llacrymosa με τιποτα.......Σαν σημερα πριν εξι χρονια εχασα τον πατερα μου. Δυο πονοι στο ιδιο μυαλο δεν χωρανε, η μηπως χωρανε και κανουν και παρεα ο ενας στον αλλον!

----------


## Lacrymosa

boubourina λυπαμαι πολυ...καταλαβαινω ποσο απαισιος ειναι ο πονος..θα το αντεξεις boubourina εισαι δυνατος ανθρωπος κ θα τα καταφερεις, να το λες αυτο συνεχεια στον εαυτο σου...καλη δυναμη!

----------


## boubourina

Δεν νιωθω τιποτα
Δεν θυμαμαι τιποτα
Ολη μου η καρδια ειναι γεματη απο ενα απεραντο κενο και παγωνια
Προσπαθω να φερω στο μυαλο μου αναμνησεις απο τον αντρα που αγαπησα απο τις δικες μας μοναδικες στιγμες και το μονο πραγμα που επαναλαμβανεται μεσα στο μυαλο μου ξανα και ξανα ειναι μονο το τελευταιο μισαωρο πριν σβησει στα χερια μου. Και η εικονα ειναι τρομακτικη!
Πηγα στην ψυχολογο.
Μπυ ειπε οτι ειναι ανησυχητικο που δεν εχει βγει ακομα ο θρηνος.
Ειπε οτι εχω κολλησει στην κατασταση του σοκ, της αρνησης και του τρομου.
Ειπε οτι προσπαθω να φερθω οπως θα ημουν μετα απο 6 μηνες, ενα χρονο. Οτι εγω θεωρουσα σαν ψυχραιμια εκεινη το ειπε παρανοια
Μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να απομακρυνθω λιγο απο το παιδι. Το παιδι με κλειδωνει απο το να βιωσω την απωλεια και τον θρηνο. και αν επιμεινω στο πρωτο σταδιο της αρνησης και δεν περασω στο σταδιο του θρηνου συντομα, ειναι θεμα χρονου να καταρρευσω και να σαλεψει το μυαλο μου

----------


## Lacrymosa

boubourina προσπαθησε να ακολουθησεις οσα σου ειπε η ψυχολογος σου...κ εξεφρασε της ολες σου τις σκεψεις, τα παντα, ο,τι νιωθεις συζητα το, μην τα αφηνεις μεσα σου....
Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Ειμαι ο πλεον ακατάλληλος άνθρωπος για συμβουλη...το μονο κοινό μας έιναι ο πόνος και η ημερομηνία που χασαμε τους αγαπημενους μας. Μιλα με γιατρό, το παιδακι σου άυτην τη φαση είναι κατι που δεν σε αφηνει να ηρεμησεις λεπτο. Το λεω διοτι μου το ειπε ότι αν ειχα παιδι μικρό θα ήταν χειρότερα. Μιλα με γιατρό φιλη.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,σύντομα. Καλύτερα με ψυχιατρο.
Γνωμη μου.

----------


## boubourina

Λακριμοζα και Κατερινακι, το ξερω οτι εχετε δικιο αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα για αυτο. που και που, μια φορα την εβδομαδα με πιανει το κλαμα.
Το Πασχα ηταν δυσκολη περιοδος για καποιον που εχει χασει το ταιρι του. Τον Τακουλη τον εχανα καθε Μ. Πεμπτη και τον ξαναεβλεπα Κυριακη απογευμα, ηταν η ψυχη της παρεας σουβλιζε ολα τα αρνια της παρεας εφτιαχνε με τους φιλους του ολα τα κοκορετσια χαμος. και μονο μετα το γλεντι και τα ψησιματα ξανασυναντιομασταν επιτελους!!! Φετος κανεις δεν εκανε Πασχα απο τους φιλους μας. Ολοι με δακρυα ελεγαν πως ολα τους θυμιζαν τον φιλο τους. Εφυγα Μ. Σαββατο και πηγα στην Αθηνα με το μωρο και τον μεγαλο γιο. πηγαμε στην κουνιαδα μου. πιστευα οτι ηταν καλυτερα να φυγα απο το σπιτι. Εκει αναρωτιομουν συνεχεια τι κανω εγω αναμεσα σε ολους αυτους. Λιγοι γνωστοι για παρεα να μιλανε για μαλακιες να περασει η ωρα και εγω να σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι αλλου για αλλου. και ηρθε το βραδυ και πηγα με τον μικρο στο κρεββατι να τον κοιμησω απο τις 11. Αλλα δεν κοιμοαταν και στις 12 αρχισαν τα πυροτεχνηματα. και με επιασαν τα κλαμματα. Χριστος Ανεστη, οχι ομως και ο Τακουλης μου, η αγαπη μου. Επνιξα αλλη μια φορα τα δακρυα και ειδα DVD παιδικο με το παιδι. Την Κυριακη τον πηγαμε ολοι μαζι στο Αττικο Παρκο. απο το απογευμα και μετα ηθελα απελπισμενα να παω σπιτι μου. Νομιζα οτι τον ειχαμε αφησει ολοι μονο του. Ο τακουλης με περιμενε στο μυαλο μου και εγω ημουν μακρια.
Εφυγα Δευτερα πρωι μονη με τον μικρο. Απο τα διοδια της Ελευσινας μεχρι την Κορινθο δεν εβλεπα μπροστα μου απο το κλαμα. Πηρα τη μαμα μου να περιμενει να της αφησω το παιδι και ναφυγω αμεσως. Πηγα και μια αγκαλια λουλουδια. Ασπρα και κοκκινα.πηγα πρωτα απο τον μπαμπα μου. και υστερα στο αλλο χωριο που ειναι Εκεινος. μιση ωρα μακρια μου. Χριστος Ανεστη αγαπη μου. Τον στολισα χαιδεψα το μαρμαρο, το χτυπησα, του ειπα οτι το παιδακι μας τον ζηταει, τον ψαχνει ακομα. τι να του πω αγαπη μου? τι?δεν ηθελε τα πυροτεχνηματα γιατι νομιζε οτι θα καψουν τον μπαμπα που ειναι στον ουρανο!!!!

Σας εχει τυχει να νομιζετε οτι ουρλιαξατε αλλα να μην εχετε βγαλει αχνα?
Ετσι νιωθω. σαν να ουρλιαζει καποιος χωρις φωνη. με πονουν τα αυτια μου απο την κραυγη και ομως δεν εχει βγει αχνα απο το στομα μου. Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εχω μια τεραστια κραυγη....... αφωνη, χωρις ηχο. Θεε μου θα ηθελα τοσο να ουρλιαξω!!!!

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Κλαιω μαζι σου με αυτα που διαβαζω.............δεν ειναι παρηγοριά αλλά σε μοιώθω κοριτσάκι μου........... κουραγιο...........τι να σου πω κι εγω...........

----------


## narnia

bou κλαίω κι εγώ με τον πόνο σου και δεν ξέρω αν εσύ ή το παιδί σου μπορείτε τόσο νωρίς να ξεπεράσετε την απώλεια. Δεν εννοώ να την ξεπεράσετε ξεχνώντας την μα κάνοντάς την συνειδητή. Είναι νωρίς κι όσο μιλάς, συζητάς, ξανοίγεσαι, ξεσπάς θα είναι καλύτερα, μα όχι μόνη σου, μην είσαι εσύ κι ο μικρός. Περισσότερο θα τον πονάς παρά θα τον βοηθάς. Και βοηθόντας τον βοηθιέσαι κι εσύ γλυκιά μου, γλυκιά μου.

----------


## streidi

> Σας εχει τυχει να νομιζετε οτι ουρλιαξατε αλλα να μην εχετε βγαλει αχνα?
> Ετσι νιωθω. σαν να ουρλιαζει καποιος χωρις φωνη. με πονουν τα αυτια μου απο την κραυγη και ομως δεν εχει βγει αχνα απο το στομα μου. Μεσα στο μυαλο μου εχω μια τεραστια κραυγη....... αφωνη, χωρις ηχο. Θεε μου θα ηθελα τοσο να ουρλιαξω!!!!


Αχ βρε boubourina! Να ουρλιάξεις, και να χτυπηθείς, και να κάνεις ό,τι νιώθεις πως θα ήθελες! Αν δεν το κάνεις τώρα, πότε θα το κάνεις; Αν δεν το κάνεις για την αγάπη σου, για ποιον θα το κάνεις; Άσε λίγο το παιδί στη μαμά σου, σωστή συμβουλή, και κλάψε τον τον άνθρωπό σου... Και μην ακους που σου λένε να είσαι δυνατή, για το παιδί, κτλ. Είναι λόγια χωρίς αντίκρυσμα, για να έχουμε κάτι να πούμε. Μπροστά του να είσαι όσο πιο ήρεμη μπορείς, βέβαια, αλλά αν δεν το βγάλεις από μέσα σου θα μείνεις εκεί καθηλωμένη. Είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι που αν δεν το περάσεις δεν θα μπορέσεις να είσαι ήρεμη. Όσο για το μικρό, το νιώθει ότι η μαμά του είναι τόσο πληγωμένη, και αυτό θα του φαίνεται φυσικό, πίστεψέ με. Αν αναποδογυρίσει ο κόσμος, τι είναι φυσικό, να πέσει κανείς ή να στέκεται όρθιος; Πέσε λοιπόν, για να μπορέσεις μετά, σιγά-σιγά, ακουμπώντας να σηκωθείς.
Την αγάπη μου...

----------


## boubourina

Katerinaki, narnia, streidi. Μπηκα στο φορουμ και επρεπε να κανω log in. username: Boubourina (οπως με βαφτισε Εκεινος πριν 13 χρονια) password: η ημερομηνια που τα φτιαξαμε. Και το ιδιο εχει και εκεινος σε καθε του καρτα κομπιουτερ, κινητο οπου δοκιμασα το ιδιο password.
Κοριτσια το προβλημα εδω ειναι η μαμα μου. 
Ειναι 71. κραταει ενα μωρο απο το πρωι μεχρι τις 5-6 το απογευμα που γυριζω. Εαν της πω οτι θελω να τον κρατησει και αλλο να μεινω μονη μου δεν αντεχει, δεν θελει δεν μπορει. Αυτο δεν αλλαζει, Δεν αλλαξε ποτε μεχρι σημερα. Και να πω την αληθεια, με τον χαρακτηρα που εχει η μαμα μου και μεχρι σημερα εκανε τα παντα για τον εαυτο της, και το τοσο που κανει πολυ ειναι. 
Το ΣΚ εννοειται οτι εχω τον μικρο 24 ωρες για να συνελθει και "να βρει τον εαυτο της"... της μαμας μου δεν της χαλας ευκολα την ζαχαρενια
οποτε αδιεξοδο για το να βρω χρονο μονη μου.
Σκεφτηκα ομως οτι υπαρχει ενα κοριτσακι που το ξερω απο τον παιδικο σταθμο και μου ειπε οτι θα μπορουσε να κραταει τον Νικο για λιγες ωρες με 4€ την ωρα. και νομιζω οτι ειναι η ωρα να την χρησιμοποιησω. Για τα οικονομικα μην τα ρωτατε, 1000€ μισθος και 3 παιδια. αλλα δεν βαριεσαι θα τα καταφερουμε.

----------


## KaterinaKostas

Μπουμπου..............Πως τα παας κοριτσι μου? Παλευεις? Εγω τα χαλια μου, χειροτερα. Μονο που γυρισα στο σπιτι μας, ανακατωνω τα επιπλα, καθαριζω και τριβω πατωματα 100 φορες τη μερα, κουραση τρελλη και απο υπνο τιποτα..................ουτε πιαστηκα, ουτε ξεθυμανα, ουτε τιποτα. Το μυαλο ξεσπαει και στελνει τοσα δακρυα στα ματια μου που δεν βλεπω μπροστα μου...........

----------


## boubourina

Ναι τελικα περασα στην θλιψη, στον θρηνο και στα δακρυα. Μονο που δεν αντεχω. 
Τοσο δυσκολο να ξεκινησω την καθε μου μερα και αφορητο φορτιο να καταφερω να την τελειωσω.
Κλαιω με το παραμικρο πλεον, Και δεν νιωθω καμμια δυναμη μεσα μου, ψυχικη ή σωματικη.
Ειναι βαρυ να παω στη δουλεια, ειναι ασηκωτο να φροντισω το παιδι. Ενα κουρελι νιωθω απο το πρωι μεχρι το βραδυ.
Δακρυα, δακρυα, δακρυα αλλα δεν αλλαζουν τιποτα.
Ναι... το Ποτέ με τρελαινειιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
δεν θα τον ξαναδω ΠΟΤΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!! Ειναι απιστευτο, ειναι ασυλληπτο, Ρε Τακούλη, ρε Μπουμπουρίνο μου! τι γινεται τωρα?
Καθε μερα αγαπη μου απο τοτε που γεννησα το μωρακι μας, ρωτουσα τον εαυτο μου: Ποιον αγαπας περισσοτερο? Τον αντρα σου ή τον γιο σου? και ξερεις αγαπουλα ποια ηταν η απαντηση? Εσενα, εσενα, εσενα.... χωρις εσενα ποτε δεν θα αναζητουσα ενα παιδι, απο την αγαπη μου για σενα γεννηθηκε το μωρακι μας. Και τωρα αγαπουλα μου?????? τωρα εχασα εσενα, εχασα οτι ηθελα περισσοτερο στη ζωη μου, εχασα τον κοσμο μου, το σωμα μου, την ψυχη μου, το μυαλο μου, Νομιζεις οτι μπορω να συνεχισω???? Γραφω και σπαραζω αγαπη μου, καρδια μου. Αλλα δεν εισαι εδω να μου σκουπισεις τα δακρυα, δεν εισαι εδω να με παρηγορησεις, να με αγκαλιασεις, να με ησυχασεις.

----------


## streidi

Boubourina... ζήτα βοήθεια βρε κοριτσάκι μου... Αφού είναι τόσο δύσκολο αυτό που έχεις να περάσεις, ζήτα βοήθεια για να το σηκώσεις. Και καλύτερα όχι με φάρμακα, βρες έναν άνθρωπο να του μιλάς. Ψυχολόγο, φίλο, δεν ξέρω, αρκεί να μπορείς να του μιλάς και να τα βγάζεις από μέσα σου και να νιώθεις λίγο καλύτερα. Δεν ξέρω αν θέλεις να νιώσεις καλύτερα, βέβαια, μια τέτοια απώλεια νιωθω ότι ίσως να σε κάνει να θέλεις να θρηνείς για πάντα... Ωστόσο εκείνος θα ήθελε να είσαι λίγο καλύτερα κάθε μέρα που περνάει, δε θα ήθελε να τελειώσει η ζωή σου με την απώλειά του... Σκέψου ότι τώρα κατά κάποιον τρόπο ''ζεις και για τους δυο σας'', τον έχεις στην καρδιά σου, τον κουβαλάς μαζί σου όπου κι αν πηγαίνεις και προχωράς... Αυτό που λες να ζητήσεις βοήθεια με το μωρό δεν είναι κακή ιδέα, αρκεί να είναι κοπέλα που να νοιάζεται κ να μην το κάνει μόνο για τα χρήματα. Θα γίνουν καλύτερα τα πράγματα καλή μου, θα το δεις... Ακόμα κι αν δε θέλεις ή δε μπορείς να το σκεφτείς τώρα... Καλή συνέχεια και περιμένουμε νέα σου.

----------


## Θεοφανία

μπου....καλημέρα...

σου στέλνω μια αγκαλιά, (ξέρεις, από κείνες που λέγαμε, με εμβόλια)...

----------


## boubourina

> . Δεν ξέρω αν θέλεις να νιώσεις καλύτερα, βέβαια, μια τέτοια απώλεια νιωθω ότι ίσως να σε κάνει να θέλεις να θρηνείς για πάντα... Ωστόσο εκείνος θα ήθελε να είσαι λίγο καλύτερα κάθε μέρα που περνάει, δε θα ήθελε να τελειώσει η ζωή σου με την απώλειά του... Σκέψου ότι τώρα κατά κάποιον τρόπο ''ζεις και για τους δυο σας'', τον έχεις στην καρδιά σου, τον κουβαλάς μαζί σου όπου κι αν πηγαίνεις και προχωράς...


Αχ στρειδι μου γλυκο, ναι τωρα του μιλαω αλλα παλι αποκριση καμμια, εχει αδειασει η ζωη μου, μακαρι να μην ειχα αγαπησει τοσο, Θεε μου ειναι τοσο βασανιστικο!!!!! Τον κουβαλαω μεσα μου και ειναι τοσο μεγαλο το φορτιο που νιωθω τα σπλαχνα μου ετοιμα να εκραγουν.

Και ΘΥΜΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΝΩ, ΘΥΜΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΝΩ, ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!! 
Και ΖΗΛΕΥΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ καθε γυναικα που εχει τον αντρα της και καθε παιδι που βλεπω με τον πατερα του και θελω να ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΩ!!!!!!!!!! ειναι Α Δ Ι Κ Ο!!!! Α Δ Ι Κ Ο ΑΔΙΚΟ, μα πολυ αδικο, τρελαινομαι.........

----------


## streidi

> Και ΘΥΜΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΝΩ, ΘΥΜΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΝΩ, ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ!! 
> Και ΖΗΛΕΥΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ καθε γυναικα που εχει τον αντρα της και καθε παιδι που βλεπω με τον πατερα του και θελω να ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΩ!!!!!!!!!! ειναι Α Δ Ι Κ Ο!!!! Α Δ Ι Κ Ο ΑΔΙΚΟ, μα πολυ αδικο, τρελαινομαι.........


Boubourina μαζί σου... Καλά κάνεις και τα νιώθεις όλα αυτά και να τα νιώθεις. Είναι τόσο φυσιολογικά...και αλήθεια, είναι τόσο άδικο πραγματικά... όμως από κάπου πρέπει να αντλήσεις και λίγη δύναμη και λίγη ελπίδα για το μέλλον... μπορώ να φανταστώ πόσο απεχθές σου είναι και να το ακούς αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις αυτή την προσπάθεια...για σένα...πες πως σε φροντίζεις για χάρη του Τάκη σου που δεν είναι εδώ για να το κάνει...

----------


## boubourina

Θεοφανει την αρπαζω την αγκαλια σου, την εμβολιασμενη  :Smile:  και ακουω το τραγουδι του Αλκινοου που εβαλες, ονειρο ηταν ναι ονειρο ηταν.
Ξυπνησε η Γιουλη, και με βρηκε βουτηγμενη στα δακρυα.
Και με αγκαλιασε
Και με παρηγορησε
Και μου ειπε..."για αυτο σε διαλεξε, γιατι ησουν δυνατη, γιατι αντεχες και αγαπουσες ταυτοχρονα........"
Πολυ μεγαλη κουβεντα
Πολυ μεγαλη παρηγορια
Σημερα δεν ειχα κουραγιο να παω στη δουλεια
Εμεινα σπιτι
Τωρα ειμαι μονη μου, η μικρη εφυγε για δουλεια στην καφετερια
Απο ανεμελη εφηβη στα δυσκολα
Παλι καλα που βρεθηκε δουλεια
Μενουμε μαζι
Συμφωνησαμε να μου πληρωνει τη ΔΕΗ και τον ΟΤΕ και εγω τα υπολοιπα.
Καλυτερα μαζι παρα να παω στη μαμα μου και εκεινα μονα τους.
Εμεινα με οτι τον θυμιζει, αλλα χωρις αυτον τον ιδιο, εμεινα με οτι αγαπησα εξαιτιας του αλλα χωρις ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ να αγαπω.

----------


## streidi

> Εμεινα με οτι τον θυμιζει, αλλα χωρις αυτον τον ιδιο, εμεινα με οτι αγαπησα εξαιτιας του αλλα χωρις ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ να αγαπω.


:'-( boubourina....

----------


## Θεοφανία

μπου...μαζί με την αγγαλιά, σου στέλνω τις σιωπές μου...μερικές φορές δεν χρειάζονται λόγια.....και ένα τραγουδάκι..

Μας @#$ες πρωί-πρωί.. :Smile:

----------


## boubourina

> Μας @#$ες πρωί-πρωί..


Επιτηδες το κανω, ετσι για να σας κανω καταθληπτικους και εσας!!! :P :P :P :*

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

μπουμπου...θα το αντεξουμε και να εχουμε ακομα και ευτυχιες στη ζωη! να το δεις!

----------


## boubourina

εγραψα πριν λιγο το ακολουθο μνμ στην Ναταλι...

"εια σου Ναταλι
Ο μικρος ειναι καλα τωρα απλα ετυχε να αρρωστησει τοτε που ειχα τα σαραντα. Την αλλη Κυριακη Ο Τακης κλεινει 3 μηνες απουσιας απο την ζωη μου
Πως νιωθω? Στην αρχη σοκ, μετα κλαμα, μετα αποξενωση απο ολους, μετα καταλαβα οτι κανενας δεν εμενε πλαι μου στον πονο μου και μεσα σε 3 μηνες εφτασα να εχω τον πονο μου καλα κρυμμενο πισω απο ενα πικρο χαμογελο στα χειλη, να ακουω προβληματα του τυπου "καποιος μου γρατζουνησε το αμαξι", 'η πηρα 4-5 κιλα το χειμωνα και τωρα δεν χωραω στα ρουχα μου" κλπκλπ. Εχουν οι ανθρωποι προβληματα! και εσυ χαμογελας οταν θελεις να ξεφωνισεις, και ολα γυρω σου εχουν το ρυθμο που ειχαν παντα και το συμπαν αδιαφορει για την αγαπη σου που χαθηκε και απλα συνεχιζει να κυλαει η καθε μερα οπως παντα, σαν να μην εχει συμβει τιποτα!!!! αλλα για σενα ολα εχουν αλλαξει, ολα εχουν χαθει, η καθε "χαρα" σε ποναει, το πρωτο ποδηλατο του μικρου σου φερνει δακρυα που δεν ειναι εδω ο μπαμπας να το δει, το dvd της βαφτισης και του γαμου ειναι μαρτυριο, νομιζεις οτι οι πιο χαρουμενες στιγμες σου τωρα δειχνουν τραγικες, και εισαι μονη σου, απιστευτα μονη σου, και ολοι σε ρωτανε πως εισαι και απαντας ... καλα ειμαι αφου ειμαι ορθια? αφου εγω δεν εχω πεθανει αρα ειμαι καλα!!!!!!!!!!! τραγικο? ειρωνικο?"

και να σας πω και το αποκορυφωμα τωρα!!!!!!!!

Παρασκευη ειμαι με τη μαμα μου και τον μικρο εξω γιατι ηθελε να του ψωνισει ρουχα.
Στην επιστροφη ενω οδηγω αρχιζει την μουρμουρα οπως παντα οτι δεν την προσεχω, δεν της δινω σημασια, αδιαφορω για τα προβληματα της κλπκλπκλπ

Της λεω οτι χιλια καλα μου κανει, μου κραταει το παιδι, με βοηθαει κλπ αλλα με αυτη την αποδοκιμασια της με αποξενωνει και χαλαει την σχεση μας

Μην πολυλογω αρχιζει οτι εχω μια φιλη που δεν ειναι αυτη που φαινεται και οτι πρεπει να απομακρυνθω απο κοντα της και στο τελος το ξεστομιζει!

ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΣΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΟΡΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ .... ΝΑ ΦΙΛΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ??????????

Εγκεφαλικο εγω

Και της λεω: και γιατι μου λες τωρα? τωρα που ποναω, πρεπει να μου μπηξεις αλλο ενα μαχαιρι? και τι θες να κανω τωρα? να ζητησω το λογο απο τον αντρα μου?
Ντροπη σου της λεω, το παιδι σου ποναει και εσυ του γυριζεις αλλο ενα μαχαιρι στην πληγη
στο λεω για να σε προφυλαξω απο αυτην, μου απανταει
Και τι να το κανω τωρα, θα μου κλεψει τον αντρα? Ακομα και αν ειναι αληθεια, τωρα τον εχουμε χασει και οι Δυο.

Περιμενω να ακουσω τα σχολια σας

Περιμενω αποψεις σας

----------


## Θεοφανία

μπου...

(περιμενα κάτι τελείως διαφορετικο όταν είδα το μνμ)......

Έλεος.

Μπες τσατ.

----------


## Δοδις

μπιμπι μου..δεν έχει σημασία...μα καμία σημασία αν φιλιόταν ή όχι..αν είδε σωστά η μαμά σου ή όχι...σημασία έχει ότι αγαπησες πολυ τον Τάκη και τον έχασες και πονάς και είνα αφόρητο.Για μένα πρέπει να πας σε καποιον ειδικό να σε βοηθήσει.Είναι κάτι που δεν μπορείς να το αντιμετωπίσεις μονη σου και προφανώς ακόμα και οι φίλοι που σε αγαπάνε πραγματικά δεν μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν...Πραγματικά πες μου σε νοιάζει αν ο Τάκης φιλόταν τότε με εκείνη? Δεν νομίζω...εμένα δεν θα με ένοιαζε πια...ίσως να ήταν και αλήθεια, η μαμά σου προσπαθησε να σε προφυλάξει απο μια φίλη που μπορεί να μην είναι φίλη..απλά το έκανε με λαθος τρόπο,και οι γονείς είναι άνθρωποι....αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να μπορείς να ζήσεις, να μπορέσεις κάποια στιγμή να ξαναχαμογελάσεις,να μπορέσεις να χαρείς το παδί σου, να μπορέσεις να ξαναγαπήσεις την ίδια σου την ζωή..και νομίζω πως πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοήθεια...και πάλι όπως πάντα...γνώμη μου...

----------


## Arsi

Τι να πω βρε μπουμπουρίνα, μένω στο γεγονός πως η ζωή μπήκε σε κανονικούς ρυθμούς για όλους τους άλλους εκτός από σένα. Κ εσύ προσπαθείς να μπεις επίσης στο δικό τους κόσμο τον γνωστό καθημερινό αλλά από μέσα σου υποφέρεις.
Κάπου πρέπει να ισορροπηθούν τα πράγματα. Ούτε στο ένα άκρο, ούτε στο άλλο.
Να μπαίνεις κ εσύ στο δικό τους αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι στο δικό σου.

Αν και νομίζω ότι προέχεις εσύ ασυζητητή. 

Τώρα για τη μαμά σου! Ασχολίαστο... Μου κίνησε την περιέργεια πάντως γιατί στο είπε μετά τα παράπονα και την έμμεση απόριψη τη δική σου σ'αυτά που ζητάει. Πιθανώς αν της έλεγες ναι μαμά έχεις δίκιο κλπ, μπορεί να μη στο είχε πει ακόμα..

Εύχομαι κουράγιο, δύναμη και να βρεις τον τρόπο σιγά σιγά έστω κ σταδιακά να φεύγει λίγο απ'το βάρος από πάνω σου.

----------


## sabb

Μπου μου, τι ήταν αυτό που διάβασα ? Τι υπερμεγέθη βλακεία μπορεί να ξεστομίσει κανείς ?...............

Τελικά, είναι τραγικό που τα παιδιά, δεν μπορούν να διαλέξουν τους γονείς τους....

Ότι κι αν σημαίνει αυτό .........

----------


## soft

boubourina 

διαβασα ,και δεν δικαιολογω τιποτα δεν υπαρχουν λογια ,αλλα θα σου πω τουτο ,μεσα απο αυτα που εχω περασει εγω ,και ακουσει ολο αυτο το διαστημα, απο τους δικους μου ,ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια Ισως καποιοι να νομισουν οτι θελω να τους δικαιολογησω ,αλλα προθεση μου δεν ειναι αυτη . Θα πω μονο οτι με τα μυαλα που κουβαλανε και μιλαω για τους δικους μου μονο ,οτι θελω να πιστευω οτι το εκαναν με την προφαση οτι ετσι θα μαλακωσει ο πονος και η απωλεια μου, αν καταφερναν να σπειρουν αμφιβολιες προς το προσωπο του.
,Νομιζω οτι απλα δεν ξερουν αλλο τροπο (θελω να πιστευω) Ειναι ο απαξιωτικος , χωρις κανενα σεβασμο προς τον πονο σου, και σε στιγμες που θελεις μια παρηγορια να περνεις μαχαιρια Δεν ξερω αν το κανουν για επιβεβαιωση δικια τους ,η γιατι δεν αντεχουν,αν και ποναει αρκετα ,εγινα λιγο ποιο ανθεκτικη .
Αλλα μαθε να τα προσπερνας καλη μου ολα αυτα οσο και αν πονανε ,Επικεντρωσου σε σενα στο Νικολα ,και μεινε με ανρωπους που αισθανεσαι ομορφα και ζεστα ..Ξερω οτι περιμενουμε απο τους δικους μας ανθρωπους πρωτα μια γλυκια κουβεντα, αλλα αν αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο ,οσο και αν το θελαμε μεσα μας απλα συνεχιζουμε ,και ο απολογισμος ,οταν θα αισθανθουμε δυνατη μεσα μας

----------


## deleted-member141015

bou δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι πιθανόν ήταν ένας τρόπος της μητέρας σου να σε προσεγγίσει, ακριβώς επειδή είχατε αυτή την κουβέντα περί αποξένωσης πριν. Δεν είναι τυχαίο το πότε ξεφουρνίζονται κάτι τέτοια 'μυστικά'. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, η 'αλήθεια' είναι κάτι πολύ σχετικό... για μένα είναι αυτό που νιώσαμε, αυτό που ζήσαμε και τίποτα παραπάνω. Κράτα το και άστο με τον χρόνο να γίνει μέρος του εαυτού σου όπως εσύ θα επιλέξεις. 

Πολλές φορές οι άνθρωποι βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία μετά από μια απώλεια να ζήσουν το 'παραμύθι' ή το 'δράμα' που δεν έζησαν κοντά στον άνθρωπο που χάθηκε. Όμως εσύ κι ο Τάκης είχατε τόσα πολλά και δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο. Οπότε μην ασχολείσαι με όποιον προσπαθήσει για δικούς του λόγους να στρέψει τις αναμνήσεις σου σε συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Η απώλεια δεν γίνεται μικρότερη ούτε με το να εξωραϊζουμε πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις, ούτε με την υποτίμηση και το θυμό.

----------


## boubourina

Διαβασα τα σχολια σας και σας ευχαριστω που απαντησατε.
Διοδιο, Σαββα, αρσι, σοφτακι ολοι πιασατε ενα μερος της ουσιας.
Η σχεση μου με την μαμα μου ειναι ενα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο στη ζωη μου ισως το μεγαλυτερο και δεν το εχω λυσει ακομα στα 40 μου. Και μαλλον θα συνεχιζω να παριστανω την εφηβη απεναντι της οπως εκεινη θελει, να μου διαλεγει ρουχα, αντρα, φιλους κλπ κλπ κλπ
Δεν ειναι κατι που θα το λυσω τωρα, δεν εχω τη δυναμη.
Καταφερα πολλα μα παααααρα πολλα πραγματα στη ζωη μου, ξεπερασα σε αντοχες ενα μεσο ανθρωπο αλλα δεν καταφερα να ενηλικιωθω ακομα στα ματια της

οποτε θα γινει το εξης:
Περα απο τις φρασεις που σας ειπα δεν ειπαμε κατι περισσοτερο για το θεμα
Δεν θα την ρωτησω τιποτα
Δεν θα χωρισω τη φιλη μου, αλλωστε 1-2 φορες το μηνα τη βλεπω και δεν ειναι οτι στηριζομαι σε εκεινη και αν με προδωσει θα πεσω
Δεν θα χαλασω την εικονα που εχω στην καρδια μου για τον αντρα μου
Αν ειναι να ποναω, θελω να ποναω για οσα προλαβαμε να ζησουμε μαζι και οχι για οσα ισως ρισκαραμε να ζησουμε χωρια
Αν ειχε κατι με τη φιλη μου και περισσοτερο φιλη του τοτε και εκεινη θα ποναει αρκετα οπως και εγω και δεν τολμαει να το πει
Αμφιβαλλω οτι εχει γινει το οτιδηποτε μεταξυ τους
Εκεινη ηταν η μονη που ηξερε τα 3 πρωτα χρονια τη σχεση μας και την σερναμε την καημενη σε καθε ταξιδι μαζι μας για καλυψη, και εβγαζε και τρελο τον καθενα που μας επαιρνε χαμπαρι.
Θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ πιθανο να υπηρχε τρυφεροτητα μεταξυ τους και αγαπη και ισως να εκφραζονταν με τροπο υποπτο για τους πιο εξω.
Εζησαν πολλα μαζι και ηταν ενωμενοι
Δεν νομιζω οτι σε μια ερωμενη λες την αλλη μερα το πρωι :" Κοιτα πως λαμπει η μπουμπουρινα σημερα! .... την τακτοποιησα χθες βραδυ"!!!!
Ο αντρας μου ηταν πολλα πραγματα αλλα οχι γυναικας. Ηταν μονιμως σπιτι, ηταν συνεχεια με τον μικρο, δεν εβγαινε με φιλους δεν ειχε βραδυνες παρεες και στο τελος τελος ολα αυτα ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη που εφυγε περιττα, Δεν βλεπω σε τι μου χρησιμευει μια οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια αυτου του τυπου.
Η μητερα μου θελει να μου δειξει ποσο κουτη και κοριοδο ειμαι που μαζεψα τα παιδια του, που δεν πηγα να ζησω μαζι της, που στηριζομαι σε αλλους και οχι σε εκεινη και μονο.

Δεν καταλαβαινει οτι ακομα και αν με απατουσε παλι θα μαζευα τα παιδια του αυτη την δυσκολη ωρα. Γιατι ετσι ειμαι εγω, γιατι αυτο με φερνει σε ισορροπια με τον εαυτο μου, γιατι αυτο μου δινει ησυχο υπνο τα βραδυα.
Και αν ποτε στη ζωη μου υπαρξει αλλος ανθρωπος, που η μαμα μου θα ηθελε πολυ να τον διαλεξει η ιδια, αυτα τα παιδια ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ειναι πλαι μου σε καθε αποφαση και οχι εμποδιο, οπως εκεινη πιστευει γιατι αυτα τα παιδια δεν διεκδικουν απο μενα ουτε μανα ουτε πατερα, ειμαστε απλα ενωμενοι για να περασουμε τα δυσκολα και ευχομαστε το καλυτερο ο ενας για τον αλλον.
Η μαμα μου θα ενηλικιωθει και εκεινη καποτε
Ελπιζω να μην ειμαι πολυ μακρια οταν θα γινει αυτο και ευχομαι να μην με πονεσει και αλλο, αρκετα εχω πονεσει μεχρι σημερα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Ρε μπουμπού, έλεος, τι σου λαχαίνει και σένα μέσα στο ζόρι σου! Να ξέρεις πως η στάση σου είναι ψύχραιμη και είναι υπέρ σου που δεν άφησες τόσο προφανέστατα χειριστική
κίνηση να σε καταβάλλει. Δεν είχε νόημα όλο αυτό, γιατί να σου προστίθενται κομμάτια επώδυνα πάνω στην πορεία σου και φρέσκα βάρη? Ακατανόητο. Ίσως να ήθελε να σε υποτιμήσει για να ανέβει εκείνη, αλλά ήταν *κομματάκι* ανήθικο αυτό. Και κάτι που δεν σου είχα αναφέρει ως τώρα, το γεγονός πως τα παιδιά του συντρόφου σου από τον προηγούμενό του γάμο τα λες παιδιά σου και τα έχεις κάνει κομμάτι της δικής σου ζωής, και μόνο αυτό λέει πολλά για το ότι δε συνδέεις τη μητρότητα με την ιδιοκτησία ή το δικό σου μόνο "αίμα".Και σπανίζει και είσαι για μπράβο κοπελιά! Νά'σαι καλά και να τους δίνεις από τη ζεστασιά σου, σε έχουν όλα τους ανάγκη και θα μάθουν τόσα από σένα. Φιλιά πολλά. :Smile:

----------


## boubourina

σε ευχαριστω Rain, και εγω μαθαινω απο εκεινα
και ειναι εκεινα ολα που με κανουν να νιωθω οτι εχω ακομα οικογενεια, οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου αλλα εχω ολα αυτα που αγαπησα μαζι του

----------


## Deep purple

Πραγματικά είναι πολύ σημαντικό που αυτά τα παιδιά σε έχουν. 

Και είναι σημαντικότερο που έχετε γίνει οικογένεια.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΛΙ

Μπομπου ειναι ανηθικο αυτο που ε'κανε η μανα σου,συγγνωμη κι 'ολας. Το πονο μας δεν μπορει να το καταλαβει κανεις αν δεν το ε'ζησε.Ασε...μη ψαχνεις.
Αλλα μη κανεις το λαθος να αμφιβαλεις για τον αγαπημενο σου.Γιατι αυτη τη στηγμη αυτο κανεις: 


> Δεν νομιζω οτι σε μια ερωμενη λες την αλλη μερα το πρωι


δεν ηταν ερωμενη.σου ειπε η μανα σου οτι δηθεν κατι ειδε (της φανηκε). Και εσυ αμεσως- *ερωμενη*.Δεν τον ξερεις τον αντρα σου? Δεν ξερεις τη φιλη σου? Και στο κατω-κατω απο ενα φιλι μεχρι *ερωμενη* υπαρχει και καποιος δρομος...
Εμενα τωρα αν μπορουσα να τον γυρισω...οτι θελει ας ε'κανε...λεξη δεν να ελεγα..μονο να ζουσε...την ψυχη μου θα πουλουσα στο διαβολο...μονο να ζουσε...

----------

